# Who Can Belt Print My T-Shirts?



## potwear (Apr 22, 2008)

Perhaps I've been using the wrong terms to get my shirts done. I have an all-over design, but DO NOT want it done with oversized screens, because it is my understanding that those cannot cover the entire shirt, especially on the larger sizes. I am specifically looking for companies who do belt printing. I've been referred to alot of people who will make oversized screens, but that is not what I'm looking for. Give me belt printing or give me death!~!


----------



## Steelheader100 (Jan 18, 2007)

There are a bunch of threads on this topic if you do a search. Try one of the companies listed in this thread.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t8891.html


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Understand too that belt printing also has oversized screens. The belt refers to the platform the shirts sits on that rolls inline from screen to screen .


----------



## potwear (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for the correction, Splat. Guess I'm just frustrated with alot of people telling me they can do it and then backpedaling once they see the design. I know there's a way to make it happen.


----------



## walterscheid (Apr 6, 2008)

Look... I do hip hop lines and we both know they need huge prints! I don't belt print but I may be able to print what you want. My capabilites can be upto 40 x 40 depending on the design. Let me know what you think? Let me know.... [email protected]


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

certainly you don't need a belt printer to get an all over print. But you are right its good to know the lingo. I have seen a carousel press do all over prints where the shirts were just laid down on an oversized platen.


----------



## potwear (Apr 22, 2008)

The design I'm talking about is in the middle of my icon; it's an all-over pot leaf print in three colors. I would like it to cover the whole shirt, including sleeves, and print over all the seams.


----------



## spreadingink (Feb 10, 2008)

I didn't back pedal when I sent you a quote. I simply let you know the limitations of my capability - all over the shirt at a sizes up to XL - above that you are going to have a problem and will find that you will have a problem with some of the belt printers out there too - it has to do with the maximum imprint size of the press - whether the press is a belt or a carousel. Most all over's don't happen on sizes above XL....there are a few that can do larger - but not many.

Dave


----------



## highstyleinc (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi,

We do all over belt printing. We can even print before we sew depending on the look you want achieved.

Give us a call (315) 207-3926

Or email: [email protected]

Kris


----------

